# HR34 questions



## ehilbert1 (Jan 23, 2007)

Is it possible to have 2 HR34's at once along with an HR24? I was thinking about adding 2 HR34's to our setup. Having 12 tuners to use and record would be awesome.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Anything is possible -- with enough money. You will need a SWM16 since you'll have twelve tuners. And depending on your configuration, I recommend adding MRV.


----------



## ehilbert1 (Jan 23, 2007)

I already have MRV with a HR24,HR23 and a regular H24. I love MRV.


----------



## shaun-ohio (Aug 24, 2002)

well the csr told me today on the 9th they will be ready for current customers, but it costs 399.00 for them and im not paying that much for something that is a lease and you have to send it back when your contract is up.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

shaun-ohio said:


> im not paying that much for something that is a lease and you have to send it back when your contract is up.


you don't send it back when your contract is up, but when you cancel your DirecTV service.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

And I believe DirecTV will only allow customers to get one from them, a second one would have to Coe from a reseller.


----------



## ehilbert1 (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks again for all the info. I find it kinda hard paying $399 for something I have to ship back. It might be better to leave Direct and come back in 2 to 3 years to get all the new customer deals.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

You could ask them about outright purchasing one on the 9th. Might need to talk to the Access Card Department directly. Of course it'll cost more, but at that point you'd own it and be able to keep it if you cancel, or adding in the cost of a new access card, sell it.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

ehilbert1 said:


> Is it possible to have 2 HR34's at once along with an HR24? I was thinking about adding 2 HR34's to our setup. Having 12 tuners to use and record would be awesome.


Yes it is possible. Until last week I had 2 HR34s, 1 HR24, and 1 H25. I disconnected the HR24 because of lack of use and only use the H25 on the set that the HR24 was conected to. There are no technical issues, just economics. Two HR34s will require a SWiM 16 to use 5 tuners from each output of the SWIM. I bought these from a 3rd party vendor.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

shaun-ohio said:


> well the csr told me today on the 9th they will be ready for current customers, but it costs 399.00 for them and im not paying that much for something that is a lease and you have to send it back when your contract is up.


I would wait until the 9th to see what the actual price is going to be. It wouldn't be odd that a CSR wouldn't know what the price or deals that might be offered are before they go into effect. Happens all the time.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Technically I know it is possible, I know someone who is doing it. However, it is fairly difficult to get two HR34s right now. DIRECTV's not letting regular customers activate more than one. That's expected to change fairly soon.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

lparsons21 said:


> I would wait until the 9th to see what the actual price is going to be. It wouldn't be odd that a CSR wouldn't know what the price or deals that might be offered are before they go into effect. Happens all the time.


Yeah... I was planning on starting a "deal" thread on Thursday (hopefully someone else will), but sadly, a week can sometimes make a world of difference, so short of money falling from the sky, I won't be calling in anytime soon... shame as I've been looking forward to it for months, and it would have made a nice birthday gift.

I do look forward to seeing what kind of deals (if any) people get (or not get) on Thursday though. 

BTW, not that it's necessary, but I was going to ask: does DirecTV still allow you to put the price of STBs on your account, and allow you to break them up into payments?

~Alan


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I think that when they release it to existing customers, there will be some deal. Maybe not much of a discount, but a little.

Then when Dish releases the Hopper/Joey to existing customers at some 'aggressive' pricing, Direct will respond a bit. How much of a response remains to be seen. And of course, we don't know what 'aggressive' means yet.


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

I think that anyone buying an HR34 now is effectively a Beta Tester. It looks like a very nice device, but it will be a lot healthier about six months from now.

I've Beta Tested some video games for several Publishers, but at least I got a free game for doing that.


----------



## jep8821 (Jun 24, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> You could ask them about outright purchasing one on the 9th. Might need to talk to the Access Card Department directly. Of course it'll cost more, but at that point you'd own it and be able to keep it if you cancel, or adding in the cost of a new access card, sell it.


I was able to get my HR34 switched from leased to owned last month. I bought the HR34 right before Christmas from like the only website that showed they had them in stock. All of my other reciever's on my account are owned. I wanted to get this one marked as owned as well. It was very difficult to do. I had to pay like a non return fee listed as : HD DVR Receiver - Charge $225.00 + tax $15.98 for them to convert it over. The only reason they let me do it was I contested that the website I bought the HR34 from didn't state anything about a lease and had no lease info on their site all. The supervisor at directv reviewed the website and verified that and then I suggested paying the fee and he agreed!

THanks.

Jason


----------

